# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Aπελευθερωση σπινου!

## aggeliki76

''ααα τι ωραια που ειναι εδω! 
ασε με αμεσως να φυγω!
τι με κρατας?
παρε και μια δαγκωνια να με θυμασαι!
οριστε μας!''

οταν το αφησα για πρωτη φορα ακουσα την φωνη του,τιτιβιζε συνεχεια!!





ερχεται αλλο ενα videaki  :Happy: 
αλλα μαλλον ειναι μεγαλο,θα δω τι θα κανω.....

----------


## maria ps

μπράβο Αγγελική!

----------


## aggeliki76



----------


## geog87

Πω τι μου θυμησες...απιστευτο συναισθημα μολις εφυγε ε???μπραβο για οσα του προσφερες και την ελευθερια που του χαρισες!!! Αυτος ο μικρος σπινος θα ειναι δικος σου για παντα!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Μαγεύτηκα! Νά σαι καλά

----------


## aggeliki76

σας ευχαριστω πολυ! 
ναι, ηταν σαν να πεταγα και εγω μαζι του  :Happy:

----------


## BugsBunny

Μπράβο σου. . .

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θα το ξεχασεις ποτε.... ουτε ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ!!!!

----------


## jk21

> οταν το αφησα για πρωτη φορα ακουσα την φωνη του,τιτιβιζε συνεχεια!!


δευτερη φορα που ακουμε το ιδιο (το ξαναειπε ο Νικος για την καρδερινουλα ) μεσα σε λιγες μερες ! τα πουλακια αισθανονται τι θα ακολουθησει και το δειχνουν !

οτι βλεπετε και οτι θα δειτε απο πολλους αλλους στο μελλον ,το αφιερωνω σε αυτους  που ισως <<  καποτε >> να βαλαν στο μυαλο τους ,οτι η ενασχοληση του φορουμ με τα ιθαγενη στην ουσια το αποπροσανατολιζε απο τις αρχες του !!

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!! Αγγελικη  :Happy:

----------


## aggeliki76

:Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  ευχαριστωωω!

----------


## Anestisko

υπαρχει ποιο ωραιο πραγμα απο αυτο?? .... μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ομολογω στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,οταν εβλεπα τον φλωρο να φευγει ,ημουν λιγο φορτισμενος γιατι θυμηθηκα κατι απο τα παλια .... ξεχασα να σου πω ενα μεγαλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*  για οσα εκανες απο την αρχη που συναντησες μεχρι που απελευθερωσες το πουλακι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα ειναι *μπραβο Αγγελικη*  ::  ::  :: 



*απελευθερωσε και φλωρο και δεν μας το ειπε? :winky:   :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

αμαν ρε παιδια ,πηγα να πιω ενα κρασακι με την οικογενεια και θα με βγαλετε στον τακο;  :Party0016:   :: 

Σπινο ηθελα να πω  ....   ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

:Happy0196:  :Happy0196: φιλε ηθελα να στο πω και σε αλλο ποστ που εγραψες, *οτι το κρασι πρεπει να ηταν πολυ καλο* :Party0016: , αλλα λεω, μπα ιδεα μου θα ειναι. ::

----------


## jk21

για σφυρα με πμ ,το σχετικο ποστ  ...

ροζε ηταν και αρκετα καλο ! ο geog87 με εστειλε εκει ... εγω δεν φταιω 

* Αγγελικη σορρυ για τα off topic !

----------


## aggeliki76

xexe,καλημερα,δεν πειραζει καλε  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημέρα!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!!!!! Οι λέξεις ειναι φτωχές για να περιγράψουν,....το μοναδικό αυτό αίσθημα <<ελευθερίας>>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## aggeliki76

καλησπερα σας,θελω να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια και για τις αμεσες απαντησεις που μου δωσατε με το που ανεβασα το θεμα για τον
σπινο :Happy: 
επειδη δεν εχω πουλακια ,δεν ξερω ποσο συχνα θα μπαινω στο site απο εδω και περα αλλα σιγουρα θα ξερω που να απευθυνθω 
αν βρω ξανα ενα πουλακι με προβλημα.
ευχομαι ολα τα αγρια πουλακια να πανε εκει που ανηκουν,στην φυση και οχι στα κλουβια και ελπιζω και εγω με το video να εβαλα ενα ληθαρακι προς τα εκει!
ευχαριστω πολυ καλη συνεχεια σε ολους  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

δεν εχεις ή δεν θελεις να εχεις πουλακια καταλληλα για κλουβι πχ οπως καναρινια; 

Οπως και να χει θελουμε να σε ακουμε ολο και πιο συχνα και αφου εισαι και πιο κοντα στη φυση,απο οτι εμεις εντος πρωτευουσης , πολυ θα ηθελα να μας ανεβαζες ποτε ποτε βιντεακια με πουλια στη φυση οπως καρδερινες ,φλωρους ,σπινους (αν σου τυχει ευκαιρια )

----------


## Gardelius

*Αγγελική , εμείς Ευχαριστούμε!!!!!! Που υπαρχουν ακομα ατομα σαν εσένα!!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## koukoulis

Αγγελική, γιατί δεν παίρνεις κι εσύ ένα πουλάκι, να το φροντίζεις;

----------


## aggeliki76

ειχα παλιοτερα πουλακια, τωρα εχω γατες και σκυλια,και αυτα μαζεμενα απο το δρομο που ηταν αρρωστα...δυστυχως αμα παρω και πουλακι 
θα με πεταξουν εξω απο το σπιτι ,χαχα

----------


## jk21

μου ερχονται προχειρα στο μυαλο ο AΓΓΕΛΟΣ2 ή Ryu   ή sonata , μελη μας με την ιδια αγαπη για τα τετραποδα αγγελακια .Εδω ειναι ο χωρος σου και το ριζικο σου !

----------


## Deimitori

Εύγε Αγγελική γιά το καλό που έκανες στο πουλάκι! Ήταν δώρο ζωής! Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------

